# Wave



## Whalerus (Apr 24, 2019)

I've been rebuilding a 35 and am crazy insane from it 
also vary bad at grammar, so don't hate ok. 

Sailing is Awesome 

Hi Everyone


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome. We won't be too hard on you but ... no photos, no boat


----------



## Whalerus (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi boatpoker


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome!

Pics or it didn't happen!!! (you posted those while I was typing)


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Whalerus said:


> Hi boatpoker


I've done three total rebuilds, Someone should have put me away after the first one. Good luck.


----------



## Axias (Apr 10, 2019)

"rebuilding" = complete overhaul?! 

Wow.

Well, everyone needs a hobby 

looks great. And what an accomplishment. 

I'm pretty curious what your motivation was? how'd you get to where you at? (We don't have a word for that 'whole question' in english.. It's 'radicalis' in latin, even if google only says it means 'roots').


No such thing as useless knowledge, I keep telling myself, lol.. Anyways, -Keep us updated!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

He already said what it is called " Crazy Insane" when you tell people they think you are either crazy or insane when the project is finished they know you are both crazy and insane. Been there and done that so I know how Crazy insane he is. keep up the good work it will be Crazy and Great when it is done.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Aha.
A "Modern Classic" Ericson 35-2 !
Great Choice!


Hope you log in and check in often at the owners' site at EricsonYachts.org: The Starting Point on Ericson Yachts!. 
I and the Admiral spent some time visiting aboard a 35-2 at an Ericson Rendezvous, a few years ago.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

There was a guy at our marina doing a similar project on a Block Island 40. 

It took him a couple of years and I used to tell Joe he was crazy -- but she sure was pretty when she hit the water !

Best of luck with her.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh. No more silly talk of rogue waves or other mystical sea monsters, but just a friendly wave hello. 
Well, hello back and if you could see me, I'm waving back atcha.


----------



## Whalerus (Apr 24, 2019)

Good vibes from everyone
Stoked to be here


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Whale, you are not alone..you have joined an elite club of (special) people who have a big sailboat at their home while working on it. I too am known as the guy with the "big boat in the backyard".

Huge projects like this will test your sanity, and ability to keep going. Taking breaks for short times is what keeps me going, and not beating myself up over it has been a hard earned lesson. Just plug along, the Ericson 35's have always been a favorite of mine...she will be a beauty once done.

Best of wishes..


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

My latest picture, sanding down the entire bottom, prepping to fill all the dents/dings/pockmarks in the bottom next week. the hull is ready for primer and will be painted this summer, as will the bottom once the barrier coat is applied.


----------



## Whalerus (Apr 24, 2019)

Other boat is a Hobie 18


----------

